# a couple pics



## ontariobetta (Mar 13, 2006)

(Very bad shot)


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

whats that first one? Doesnt look like splendens


----------



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)

Its a wild betta


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Thats wicked where did you get that?


----------



## ontariobetta (Mar 13, 2006)

Yup, hes a Betta Channoides. I got a trio from an importer.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Wow, amazing. That's the first time I've seen this kind of betta from your fist pic. And I though I've seen all the betta already.
Wish you have more pics of the first one though. The colour don't look very right.
Let me know if you breed any. I manage to resist the impulse to by the other betta, but you manage to hook me with this one ...

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## ontariobetta (Mar 13, 2006)

Thats the glare from the window in the pic. He was just starting to display to the female, and I didn't have time to 'prepare' my shot. Its really hard to catch them displaying, cus as soon as they see me they shoot up to the surface for food.

Heres some more pics of them:
Not displaying 









Displaying (sorry about the glare)


----------



## Thistle (Jun 4, 2006)

mmmmm gotta love those bettas  

How old are the fry in those pics?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Wonderful betta!!!!...the wild is amazing.. :3


----------



## ontariobetta (Mar 13, 2006)

The fry are 1week. 

I'm hoping the chans will breed soon. They have been displaying a lot more lately.


----------

